
NASA have found organic material on Mars - he0001
http://fortune.com/2018/06/07/nasa-found-on-mars-announcement/
======
DrScump
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17258492](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17258492)

220+ points

